# Breeding with rubbermades



## Junglarium

Hi,

As some of you used clear rubbermades to buils a vivarium to breed dart frogs? Since it's made of plastic it would be alot easier to drill holes for the drainage.

Luc


----------



## WendySHall

I believe I read a long time ago that someone on here (even longer ago) had his entire collection of breeding pairs, etc set up in rubbermaid/sterilite containers. From what I remember, he had them quite a while and they bred very well for him...but I don't believe he drilled them for drainage. That would defeat the "simpleness" off it. I'm sorry I can't remember the name of the thread or the breeder. But, yes, it can be done.


----------



## Rain_Frog

if you've read some of my responses, I keep most of my mantellas in rubbermaid bins. It makes things easier if you move someday. Just pick up the whole tank and that's it, no breaking down an entire tank just to set it back up.


----------



## StickyTongues

I Have been thinking about doing the same thing. If anyone has pics of a rubbermaid tub system please post it. I have a 4' long x 5'6" tall rack that holds 3 levels of tanks. currently it holds 4 10gal tanks across x3. I was thinking about using the clear storage bins and plumb them with drainage and add my mistking to the system. This rack would be used for froglet grow out.

Danny


----------



## Brotherly Monkey

Rain_Frog said:


> if you've read some of my responses, I keep most of my mantellas in rubbermaid bins. It makes things easier if you move someday. Just pick up the whole tank and that's it, no breaking down an entire tank just to set it back up.


how do you seal your lids?


----------



## WeeNe858

Sterilite "Show Offs" are really good as plastic storage containers. A lot of gecko people use them as grow outs also.

http://www.sterilite.com/SelectProduct.html?id=644&ProductCategory=254&section=1


----------



## BR5

I currently have four being used as grow out containers and have kept frogs in them for as long as 9-10 months.

Brian


----------



## Ghost vivs

The container store has large watertight totes. They are a little more $ than rubbermaid, but they are fly proof.

The Container Store > Watertight Totes


Casper


----------



## a1pha

What do you do for fresh air? 



Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghost vivs

I just use a 1inch hole drill bit, drill holes at the corners, then hot glue some no-see-em net over the holes.


Casper 




a1pha said:


> What do you do for fresh air?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## KeroKero

I usually use them for temp housing, individual housing, and raising up adults. It's also really handy to use the opaque ones for skittish species. There used to be a line of Rubbermaids I LOVED (19qts that were as tall as they were long, very nice) but like all good things they came to an end and are not made anymore  It's hard to keep on top of the changing containers and keep finding FF proof ones!

If you do drill them stay away from the corners and edges since you can actually weaken the strength of the containers (I mean right up on the edge, the stiffer the plastic the closer you can get). They aren't always too bad with the much stiffer plastics, but in the softer ones (like what the shoe boxes are made of) this can cause the container to twist and what not when you pick it up - not a good sign! I don't put drainage in them, but I have put screen covered holes in the lid and sides. I personally wouldn't use something that soft (relatively) to try and drain since it could be tricky to get a solid seal and not stress either the box or the fitting into leaking... I speak from experience a bit after my parents tried putting a "drain" into a large sterilite containers holding goldfish during some pond reconstruction work... LOTS of water on the floor!

I personally don't like the containers with handles that lock the lid. They probably have improved a bit, but this has always been a FF escape route for me and I've had small frogs wedge into the handle joint to the point where I was afraid I'd damage frogs if I tried to open it. I think the Container Store Watertight Totes solve that by having the joints completely on the outside? Casper, any chance you can get a pic of them so we can see? If that's true I'm going this weekend to buy some!!


----------



## Ghost vivs

Will take pictures when I get home from work, about 6pm.

Casper


----------



## Ghost vivs

And no holes where the locks are. They are built into the underside of the lip.

Casper


----------



## bsr8129

A easy way to make rubbermaid or any plastic container fly proof is to put a bead of silicon around the edges, put some saran wrap over the silicon put the lid on and let dry. Once dry remove the saran wrap and you now have a fly proof container.


----------



## mrzoggs

and maybe use a soldering iron to make your holes. i tried cutting my lid and it just breaks to pieces


----------



## StickyTongues

mrzoggs said:


> and maybe use a soldering iron to make your holes. i tried cutting my lid and it just breaks to pieces


The clear plastic totes are very brittle. I have made many many cricket bins and i have found that you need to cut very slowly with the clear bins. A dremel with a spiral bit works good too, but yiu need a steady hand.


----------



## Brotherly Monkey

mrzoggs said:


> and maybe use a soldering iron to make your holes. i tried cutting my lid and it just breaks to pieces


hole saws work really well. Spade bits will work in a pinch, but can cause cracking near the end


----------



## Ed

Hole saws work very well. The only down side to a hole saw is that the bit can get hot enough that the piece that is removed gets stuck inside the bit and you have to take the bit apart to get it out. 

I picked up some of these and have been using them for the last couple of years Amazon.com: Sterilite 19322706 20-Quart Gasket Box, See-Through Lid and Base with Lime Latches, 6-Pack: Home & Kitchen and they are fruit fly escape proof, and are pretty sturdy. 


Ed


----------



## Brotherly Monkey

Ed said:


> I picked up some of these and have been using them for the last couple of years Amazon.com: Sterilite 19322706 20-Quart Gasket Box, See-Through Lid and Base with Lime Latches, 6-Pack: Home & Kitchen and they are fruit fly escape proof, and are pretty sturdy.
> 
> 
> Ed


I ordered a box maybe two years ago. And while the plastic is nice and thick, and the weather seal is great quality, size is rather lacking (I would guess they're 5-8 gallons?).

PS walmart carries a sterilite that fits 3 to a bakers rack perfectly (I use them for cloning plant cuttings) that are maybe 15 gallons each (possibly bigger). I'll try dig up a model number if anyone is interested


----------



## stemcellular

This is what I use for growouts, froglets, QT, etc. Perfect size, not too expensive, and ff proof. Also, hard plastic so easy to cut a section for ventilation and no seem um attachment (I use shipping tape). 










10 3/4"H x 13 7/8"W x 18 1/4"D

Staples® Letter/Legal File Box, Clear | Staples®


----------



## Brotherly Monkey

stemcellular said:


> Also, hard plastic so easy to cut a section for ventilation and no seem um attachment (I use shipping tape).


really? Seems rather obvious, but I would have never assumed to try it


----------



## stemcellular

oh yeah, ive bleached the heck out of them and reused many times and they tape holds up fine.


----------



## Ghost vivs

This size is just over 11 gallons.









The seal on the lid.









With the vents.









And some of the frogs in their QT/ temp tubs.



















Casper


----------



## KeroKero

Thanks for the pics Casper! It's nice to see there are more options. Now that my 19qts are starting to die it's time to track down some new containers.

And yes... packing tape on glass or hard plastic rocks. I have a few glass lids with that has the hinges!


----------



## Junglarium

Thanks everyone for your comments and information.


----------



## Junglarium

My second question would be where to place the misting system if the hose should go threw the container itself or just in the cover.

I have to keep in mind that I will have to open the cover to feed the dart frogs and having the misting hose there my be in my way.


----------



## frograck

Drill a hole in the lid and use a funnel to put flies in the container. Then there is no need to open the lid on a daily basis. 
Use a cork or rubber stopper to plug the feeding hole.
Make sure to include some ventilation.


----------



## Junglarium

frograck said:


> Drill a hole in the lid and use a funnel to put flies in the container. Then there is no need to open the lid on a daily basis.
> Use a cork or rubber stopper to plug the feeding hole.
> Make sure to include some ventilation.


Thanks.

Where should I place the nozzle?


----------



## Ed

Either in the front of the rubbermaid or in the back. I wouldn't put it through the lid as your going to want to be able to open it regularly to check on the inhabitants since you probably won't be able to see them clearly through the plastic. 

Ed


----------



## frograck

Yeah, in the back not the lid.

And check out the 63quart waterproof gasketed storage totes sold at thecontainerstore.com
They are big and fruitfly proof!


----------



## firefishbrain

D.D. Reptiles

This is Derek Dunlop's site, he is a gecko breeder. His Uroplatus tanks are blue sterelites and they are drilled for misting. something I've wanted to try when I get some leachies or somthing.


----------

